# Live QA session with Canon (Dpreview) regarding EOS RP.



## Chaitanya (Feb 15, 2019)

https://www.dpreview.com/articles/1229873877/live-q-a-with-dpreview-editors-about-the-canon-eos-rp


----------



## AlanF (Feb 15, 2019)

https://www.dpreview.com/articles/2123961252/canon-eos-rp-shooting-experience
is an usually positive preview of the RP, really quite enthusiastic.

The RP isn't for me, as I want a high resolution body and and my M5 serves me well, but its many plus points suggests exciting things ahead.


----------

